# Fess-I have a Doc



## Ksumansky (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I have a Doc that performed a FESS....uncinectomy and maxillary antrostomy with removal of tissue all on the left side.  I am thinking of coding it as 31267-LT and 31254-LT.

Just looking for someone's input.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 18, 2009)

31267 is fine for the maxillary antrostomy w/tissue removal and the uncinectomy is done to gain access to the maxillary sinus, therefore, it's inherent to the procedure, not sure where 31254 comes in, did the doctor perform an anterior ethmoidectomy?

Jennifer 
ENT CT


----------

